# Vest and Suspenders?



## MK1MICAH (Sep 10, 2013)

Doing a themed birthday party 20's. suspenders inside or outside the vest. 
Working on the whole rig. Apologies if I sound like a tool. As I am yet to be versed in fashion. But willing to learn and love to dress correct.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

In, and they should not be visible while wearing the vest. If they are, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## MK1MICAH (Sep 10, 2013)

Flanderian said:


> In, and they should not be visible while wearing the vest. If they are, you're doing something wrong.


Thanks! 
A quick google image search I found many pictures that looked well nice but trendy. I'm looking for more proper or period correct. I picked up a felt fedora in black and black suspenders. Ill try to make it work with my light black or dark dark dark ash grey slacks and vest


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Wearing a vest and trousers that match and a contrasting coat is a very Countryside British look, though blacks and greys are not. You'll still be fine. May I suggest a bright tie, paisley pocket square and small red boutonniere? I fancy oncidium orchids, myself but that's mostly because I grow them. However, they are commonly sold in the florist section of major grocery stores. An' they's cheep!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

MK1MICAH said:


> Thanks!
> A quick google image search I found many pictures that looked well nice but trendy. I'm looking for more proper or period correct. I picked up a felt fedora in black and black suspenders. Ill try to make it work with my light black or dark dark dark ash grey slacks and vest


You're welcome!

Both Matt Deckard's -

https://deckardsguide.blogspot.com/

and Mr. Lochner's -

https://workingclassdandy.tumblr.com/

personal styles can add a little more flavor to your thoughts.

I would characterize much of Matt's personal style as 1940's, and David Lochner's as bridging the '20 & '30's.

Edit: Just remembered this other link -

https://www.vintageadbrowser.com/clothes-ads-1920s

It has '20's specific clothing ads, both male and female. It's the real deal.

And I suspect you are familiar with the HBO show, Boardwalk Empire. The costumes are pretty true to life. This is what Google images yields -

https://www.google.com/search?site=....0....0...1ac.1.26.img..1.23.1457.AX4N1Pd7QPA


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Gentlemen,
Good notes above, but when unfamiliar with wearing this attire, it is possible that circumstances may arise which have not been taken into consideration.
As an example, one has a hat, jacket, vest, trousers, shirt, tie, pocket flash for the jacket, shoes, socks, and braces, all is well: one's guests as properly celebratory in their manner and appreciation; the necessary facilities for necessary functions must also be present.
One may well require a men's room with provision for coat and jacket. Do we not remove our hats in private spaces and keep them on our heads in public? Arrangements for the guests may include such considerations. In addition, when one has eaten, another personal matter may arise that ought to be evaluated by the host prior to the event. A jacket and vest are best removed prior to undertaking some bodily functions. Braces should be let down prior to assuming the position and tucked inside the trousers so that they never touch the floor, then undergarment lowered. Upon completion of the act, undergarment may be raised, trousers and braces follow, then the shirt may be adjusted as it is tucked into the trousers with the braces on the shoulders. At this time the trousers may be closed and fastened and stock of the shirt resolved. Should the shirt or trousers be in any way amiss, that is the moment to pause and evaluate the circumstances on the day. Some adjustment may be necessary to the shirt that may be accomplished at this time. Is a military tuck in order? Do the ends of the shirt need to be drawn down into the trousers? (If yes to the first, pull the blouse at the waist into a fold that tightens the front while the thumb tucks and tightens the back under the fingers from the front. If yes to the second, the trouser will have a long open access to allow one to move the tail of the shirt downward and the front quarter ends to be moved into the trouser.) At this point the vest may be reassumed. The jacket follows. Do not touch any item of clothing with hands that are not clean. Think about your associates in advance of the day as they may not be as well prepared as oneself to understand the measures that must be at hand in the moment to permit a thoughtful, pleasurable experience.
One is personally rather fastidious and imagines that others may not be as well informed in some matters and practice. Please pardon me if everyone in the room already knows these things.
Grand success to the querent,
rudy


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

This is important: Make sure the trousers sit at your navel and that the waistband is hidden under the waistcoat when standing normally. I know this may seem obvious, but given the number of guys I've seen with their trousers slung down to their hips at a costume party, I just had to make sure it was said.  Did you get button-in braces rather than clips?

IIRC, they'd still be wearing high back trousers in the 1920s, but since no one will see them it's of no concern. You don't have the same resources as _Boardwalk Empire_ does for period correctness, so just do the best job you can with the information linked here and some thrift shopping. Good luck!


----------



## MK1MICAH (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks you guys are awesome! Everyone is talking about boardwalk empire but I haven't seen it. I do have pictures of my family from the time. We are I scot-Irish decent and were working people, mainly bootleggers and boxers. That coupled with google and old movies is all what I have to go by. When the market turns around I get cable, and some nice cloths again.


----------



## MK1MICAH (Sep 10, 2013)

The vest is what I wore at my wedding this past February

.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

MK1MICAH said:


> Doing a themed birthday party 20's. suspenders inside or outside the vest.
> Working on the whole rig. Apologies if I sound like a tool. As I am yet to be versed in fashion. But willing to learn and love to dress correct.


MK1MICAH:

First you mean braces and they go behind the vest. Braces are not meant to be seen. And they are the best choice to hold your trousers up over a belt with a vest for keeping the vest smooth.


----------



## MK1MICAH (Sep 10, 2013)

Andy said:


> MK1MICAH:
> 
> First you mean braces and they go behind the vest. Braces are not meant to be seen. And they are the best choice to hold your trousers up over a belt with a vest for keeping the vest smooth.


Sir.
Good Morning! Thank you for taking time to respond I do appreciate your time. Yes "now" I do mean Braces. In keeping with the peroid am I correct that the "belt" was only for the affluent? due to the war and the price of metals. I think I remember that from somewhere. 
Also, I was going to wear a frenched cuff shirt but being in the south I tend to roll the sleeves up asap. I will still wear this shirt but it will not mater much that it is a FC blouse. 
Cheers
-Micah


----------

